
A Corporate Strategist's Guide to #Blockchain Use Case Design and Execution - triptananda
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/strategy-students-guide-exactly-why-dlt-big-deal-ajit-tripathi?published=t
======
carlsborg
+1 phenomenal insights here.

